
Do you really know what Philosophy is? - fogus
http://jng.imagine27.com/index.php/2012-08-16-134222_do-you-really-know-what-philosophy-is.html?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=do-you-really-know-what-philosophy-is
======
qubot
> "Objectivism is objectively the greatest system of Philosophy ever put
> together up until now."

Please.

Objectivism draws no clear distinction between self-interest and self-worship.
Its followers are some of the most unbearable narcissists I have ever had the
misfortune of talking to. Many of their arguments can be boiled down to "My
pre-packaged belief system says its logical, therefore I must be logical!"

~~~
jgrant27
I agree. Many(but not all) of Objectivism's followers are unbearable
narcissists. Too bad.

------
andy_herbert
"Objectivism is objectively the greatest system of Philosophy ever put
together up until now."

I wish this post spent less time concentrating on revealed truths, and instead
supported assertions like this one with reason and argument.

~~~
jgrant27
Simple. Go read as many schools of philosophy as you can and then read Rand in
comparison.

~~~
batista
Please.

Rand is mostly popular in the US --where people don't have the background in
the history of philosophy that they have in western Europe.

Compared to actual philosophy Rand is like a tv informercial compared to a
documentary.

~~~
jgrant27
So you've never even read her then ? More ad-hominen and no substance. Yawn
...

~~~
batista
How you came to the "never even read her then" conclusion?

I read her alright. That's why I can be so dismissive.

------
sdm
No one who "really knows what Philosophy is" takes Ayn Rand seriously.
Actually, taking Ayn Rand seriously is a pretty good sign you don't really
know what Philosophy is... or at least that understanding is 80 years out of
date.

------
lutusp
> Do you really know what Philosophy is?

Yes, I do -- it's an area of human thought where you can say absolutely
anything, and coming to a testable conclusion is regarded as extremely bad
form.

Scientists focus on what and how, and sometimes arrive at a conclusion.
Philosophers focus on why, and never arrive at a conclusion. Both are doing
exactly what they were trained to do.

If you think my outlook on philosophers and philosophy is bleak, you should
read Richard Feynman's:

[http://physicshead.blogspot.com/2008/03/feynman-
philosophy-i...](http://physicshead.blogspot.com/2008/03/feynman-philosophy-
is-bullshit.html)

~~~
jgrant27
You're right. That is exactly what most philosophy is considered today. Sad
but true.

While I highly admire Feynman in innumerable ways I don't agree with an
opinion of his just because it came from him. This is essentially the same as
an argument from authority on your part.

~~~
lutusp
> This is essentially the same as an argument from authority on your part.

True. It's ironic to hear an argument based in sound scientific logic
emanating from an advocate of philosophy -- but refreshing.

